# Changing water, how often?



## DadsGlasses (Sep 5, 2017)

I am interested to hear how often I should empty, rinse, refill the water dish in my B albo's enclosure?

The Tarantula Keeper's Guide mentions 1x per week.

Is this the standard that most people follow?  If my T decides to muck up its water dish with substrate, should I change more often than 1x per week?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 5, 2017)

If the tarantulas water dish is mucky with substrate I'd change it with fresh water right away. I usually try to give my tarantulas fresh water more than 4 times per week. This is all personal preference though.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't think there's a standard.

What I do (since forever) is this: if the water dish is "clean" (so no prey remains inside, no substrate, no poop, no web) I just refill that.

If the water dish is full with one/two of things mentioned above... I will take out and clean that, then add inside again.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 5, 2017)

Agreed. Also, if there is mold growing in the water dish, it is time to wipe down the water dish and add fresh water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 5, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> I am interested to hear how often I should empty, rinse, refill the water dish in my B albo's enclosure?


If a tarantula puts a bolus in its water dish, poops in it, or causes all of the water to be absorbed by filling it with substrate, I change it immediately.

Otherwise, I just keep the water dish topped off.

About once every week or two, I take all of the water dishes out and clean them. (A slimy biofilm accumulates on any wet surface, especially in warmer temperatures. Although probably harmless, I prefer to wash that off.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Sep 6, 2017)

My Ts get the finest water on the planet. Virgins from the Himalayas, hand carve ice blocks that are centuries old from deep beneath the snow, untainted by man's pollution. My Ts are drinking the very water of their ancestors time. This ice has curative properties that rival any religious text.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> My Ts get the finest water on the planet. Virgins from the Himalayas, hand carve ice blocks that are centuries old from deep beneath the snow, untainted by man's pollution. My Ts are drinking the very water of their ancestors time. This ice has curative properties that rival any religious text.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> My Ts get the finest water on the planet. Virgins from the Himalayas, hand carve ice blocks that are centuries old from deep beneath the snow, untainted by man's pollution. My Ts are drinking the very water of their ancestors time. This ice has curative properties that rival any religious text.


Same here, but I've asked to a Lombardy artisan to create for me a dozen of alabaster water dish for mantain 'noble' the water only we use

Reactions: Like 1


----------

